# USC Scholarship



## storyteller (Oct 26, 2019)

Does anyone know when International Students receive feedback for the scholarship applications? I have to submit financial proof right now to receive my official letter and was wondering if I should wait a bit to see if I’ll get a scholarship


----------



## tianamaighan (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi! I have a question for you. Im an international applicant and wanted to know whether we only have to submit the financial sponsor affidavit and the bank proof of funds only once we receive a notice of acceptance?
I don’t have to put those with my application right?
Thanks in advance!!


----------

